# Gamer PC extreme, I7, 2x Aus Mars II Limited 32gbram, 2xSSD 6 Monitore UVM



## sebasteinbach (11. August 2015)

Hallo Leute 

zunächst möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich heisse Sebastian, 28 Jahre alt und aus der schönen Pfalz. Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Gamer, weshalb dies auch mein erster Beitrag hier ist. Ich weiss das es etwas ungern gesehen ist wenn in einem Forum der erste Beitrag im Marktplatz landet, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr es versteht. 
Mein Interesse für Gaming Hardware kam aus einem rein praktischen Ansatz. Ich bin Hobbyflieger und habe mir einen privaten Verfahrenstrainer gebaut. Irgendwann wurde aus dem ein Flugsimulator und aus dem dann was extremes. Jetzt muss ich ihn aufgeben, da wir nach Umzug keinen Platz mehr dafür haben. Leider ist dass passende PC System sehr aufwendig und dementsprechend schwer an interessierte zu bringen. Deshalb hoffe ich bei den eingefleischten Gamern hier einen würdigen Abnehmer für dieses monster zu finden 

Was wird verkauft? 

Zunächst zum PC: 

Bord: Asus Rampage IV Extreme 

Prozessor: Intel Core I7 3960 Extreme Edition, 3,3 Ghz

RAM: 8x 4GB Dominator GT DHX Pro 16GB Dual / Quad Channel DDR3

Grafik: Asus ROG Mars II Limited Edition, 728 MHZ 3 GB RAM 12cm Lüfter 
Diese Karte ist streng limitiert auf 2000 Stück weltweit, eine der besten (und leider teuersten) Grafikkarten aller Zeiten. 
Sie ist weltweit ausverkauft und nur superselten gebraucht zu bekommen.. Zertifikat und gravierte Seriennummer natürlich 
vorhanden. Die Grafikkarte wurde 22x in Deutschland verkauft.... Ach ja und in diesem PC ist sie 2x (!) verbaut 

HDD: 2x OCZ Revo Drive 3 480GB SSD, bootfähig
          1x Western Digital WD6000 VelociRaptor 600GB 

Gehäuse: Thermal Take Gaming Station by BMW, 2 Netzteile, Overview Touchscreen, Abnehmbare Festplattengehäuse, Open Compartment Architecture 

Soviel zum Computer. Dazu gibt es dann noch ein bisschen Zubehör: 

Monitore: 6x Asus 24Zoll Gaming Monitor (Füße nicht mehr vorhanden), 2x TrippleHead2Go, TrackIR. 
Wandmontagehalterung von SMS für 6 Monitore, endlos erweiterbar mit Kabelführungen, Neupreis 2.380€ (!!)

Audio: Razer Black Shark Battelfield 4 Headset, Zusätzlich gibt es ein Logitech G930, bei dem aber leider der Empfänger fehlt. 

So das war es so ziemlich. Für alles zusammen habe ich mir 5.000€ vorgestellt, wobei ich bereit bin Einzelteile abzugeben und auch preislich ein bisschen Luft habe... 
Man kann über vieles reden. Für Fragen, Bilder, Besichtigungen, einen Kaffee, einen Rundflug, kurzfristige Babysitterdienste und auch sonst fast alles stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung 

Liebe Grüße 

Euer Sebastian

Edit: Ein Raceroom RR33 Stuhl ist bei dem ganzen auch noch dabei 

Edit2: Bei Abnahme des Komplettsystems lege ich noch eine PS Vita mit Case und Griphandle, sowie den Spielen F1 2011, Tomb Raider 1-3 und Metal Gear Solid 1-3 dazu...


----------

